# Sanga's Tragic Story



## RachandNito

Born late one fall with bad eyes to a feral mother, Sanga and his brother had a rough start to life. They somehow managed to survive their first winter thanks to their devoted mother who brought them food even when they were grown juveniles. They were captured the next spring for a TNR program, but upon veterinary inspection it was clear it would be cruel to release them. Mostly blind and petrified, Sanga and his brother had little chance of surviving on their own. And so they were taken in by a nice lady, Tammy, who runs "Community Cat" a local cat rescue/foster organization.

It was in March that my sister, Sarah, lost her Kovie, and Tammy reached out to us to try to help us find him. But weeks and weeks went by and we never did. Grief-stricken, Sarah sought some sort of comfort. And so she decided that she would reach out and foster, in hopes that it might help ease her pain. And there was Sanga, in an 8 by 10 foot cage at Tammy's house where she fosters many cats. Stricken with fear and blind, he was unable to adapt. Sarah decided to take him in, in hopes that living in a quiet hope with the charismatic Binx might help Sanga come around.

And it did. Sanga gained confidence with just a little TLC, and he blossomed into a wonderful, albeit quiet and sensitive, cat. Sarah's boyfriend's mother fell in love with him, and offered to take Sanga into her home where he could have 24/7 companionship. From there he took off, becoming a friendly, outgoing, and highly affectionate companion. It never became "official" but Sanga might as well have been adopted into that home. She was ready to sign his adoption papers, but sadly, tragedy struck yesterday.

It was a normal day, Sanga's mom was in the kitchen making supper and Sanga went into the bedroom for a nap. Half hour later he emerged, yowling with pain and dragging his back legs.

Sanga has a saddle thrombus. There is nothing that can be done for him. It is very severe, and the back half of his body is fully paralyzed and beyond repair. He will never regain quality of life and he has been in horrendous pain the past night. Today, he is going to be euthanized. 

I am saddened by this news, Sarah even more, and her boyfriend's mom is devastated. He has had such a hard, sad start to life. And to come through it all and be such a loving cat has shown amazing character and spirit on his part. It is so sad that it is ending this way for him. He is a beautiful cat, and my only comfort is in knowing that, even if for a short while, Sanga has known what it is to have a home, and a family that loves him. 











Sanga and Binx hit it off right away.


----------



## Lenkolas

Oh Rach, I am very, very sorry. A big hug for your sister and her family. She has been through a lot this year...


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks a lot. It's been a pretty crazy year. We are trying to always look on the bright side. Sanga was given a good life, something he might not have ever had. He might of died in his old cage, scared and never having a family. At least he was happy, if only for a short while.


----------



## Lineth

*So sad...*

I am sad now, but like you said he lived life to the fullest on his last days. He was given love, and knew what a happy home was, and that's all it matters. Rest in peace little guy...


----------



## Lenkolas

Lineth said:


> I am sad now, but like you said he lived life to the fullest on his last days. He was given love, and knew what a happy home was, and that's all it matters. Rest in peace little guy...


And that's more than many kitties around the world will ever have. You are great people guys, warm thoughts for you. Things will get better


----------



## RachandNito

We are sad, but it's a part of life. A reminder that we are, in fact, alive. The deeper the sadness, the more proof of the depth of love we are so lucky to have in our lives. A reminder that we are blessed. 

RIP Sanga


----------



## melysion

Poor kitty  But he knew he was loved!

So sorry for your loss


----------



## katlover13

Poor Sanga. What a rough life up until he found his forever home. Too bad his forever wasn't longer. RIP sweet kitty.


----------



## cooncatbob

That's just so sad, nothing to do but end his suffering.
I hope someone was there to comfort him on his final journey.


----------



## christinaja

It sounds like Sanga passed away a happy kitty, loved and cared for by people with huge hearts. I am sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Cats&Plants

Oh Rach, such a sad story. I'm happy he found out what peace and love felt like. 

Godspeed little Sanga.


----------



## catloverami

RIP sweet Sanga. Such a sad story (tears are falling on my keyboard), but happy he knew love and a loving home. 
(curious about his coloring...looks like a calico...was he a rare male calico?)


----------



## RachandNito

No, he was a long haired seal point but he had white splotches on his face and toes.


----------



## Two Siamese

I'm so sorry for your loss, but I'm certain that kitty knew love!


----------



## love.my.cats

That is so sad. My thoughts go out to everyone who will be affected by his loss 
At least he got to blossom and was well loved before his time came and it didn't happen for him when he was in a cage and scared


----------



## Fyreflie

Awww  I'm so glad he had a home and a family before that happened.


----------



## Luvkitties

I'm happy that he found a loving home before that happened... he is one lucky kitty to have found your sister's boyfriend's mother. I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## konstargirl

Aww! So sorry to hear.  Sanga was so pretty. >< Never seen a cat thats so gorgeous like that.


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks for the kind words everyone. We are all sad about Sanga, yet comforted knowing that the right decision was made for him and that he lived a far better life than anyone ever would have thought possible. I am most worried about Tiger, for they were best friends and he is deeply affected by the loss. He has been keeping a post next to the bath tub, where Sanga was kept up until the time came to euthanize him, and he isn't eating. Hopefully he'll come around and eat soon. They are tempting him with tasty treats, so I hope that works otherwise he'll have to go to the vet within the next day or so. The last thing they need is for Tiger to get hepatic lipidosis from starving himself. Poor boy, missing his best friend :-(


----------



## Lenkolas

Gatito stopped eating after Sun died, and refused to try anything for 3 days...then, he ate some tuna (we were also trying to tempt him with tasty stuff). How long has it been since he ate for the last time? I'm sure he'll fall for some treats...maybe if you try to distract him with new toys?

I'm very sorry guys, I'm sending you all my good vibes and thoughts.


----------



## KittieLover

I have only just read this...
I am so so sorry for the loss of Sanga
He was incredibly cute! I absolutely love him..

R.I.P Sanga


----------



## Kobster

Poor Sanga. But bless your family for giving him a good end, where he knew love and happiness.


----------



## Amylittlehands

I'm so sorry for your families loss. Sanga was a beautiful cat! Such amazing little eyes and furr. I'm glad he's had a taste of love and affection, he's not in suffering anymore which is great but still tragic news. I hope he has fun up there with all of the other kitties


----------



## Tylt33

Losing a cat to saddle thrombus is a horror that I would not wish upon my worst enemy. My kitty Eli suffered from three saddle thrombi over a six month period before finally succumbing to a blood clot to the kidneys. I know it has been a while since you lost Sanga, but I know how the absence continues to be felt. We lost Eli about three weeks after you said goodbye to Sanga.


----------

